# I want an Electric Bike...



## vanmoofy (20 Dec 2020)

But i dont know which bike to get and everything else... all your recommendations would be good. What I want is:

1) where i can manually change the gears myself, not the gears changing for me (my friend has a vanmoof and i dont like the way the gears change down or up, sometimes jolts and causes me wrist sprain)

2) Im looking for an electric bike which has heavy/good grip tyres (it will be 99% road bike)

3) boost feature

4) long range

5) electric bikes for people over 6'3 & 114kg in weight


price less than £3,000 id say


many thanks


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Dec 2020)

I would say that your best bet is to find your local bike shops and go and look at which ebikes they sell. I find a lot of them a happy to let you have a short test ride.
The advantage of getting it from a LBS is that you will getting better access to advise - although remember that they may be biased towards the brands that they sell. They can also give you far better service than you would get if you buy something on-line.

Before anyone recommends actual makes and/or models you will have to say where you live as the rules for where you can use an ebike are vastly different in different countries.

Anyway - go out and have a look - and maybe some test rides - enjoy yourself!


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Dec 2020)

Deciding on an ebike is just a series of steps

Bike type, racer, hybrid or MTB. 

Crank drive or hub drive 

Off the shelf or kit to retrofit

Battery upgradable.

Cost.


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2020)

Depends where you are, but Ribble are doing a 'nice looking' range for hybrids/road bikes for good prices.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2020)

Whats a boost feature? Whatever you do, the legal max is 250W up to 15.5mph, and that isn't much of a boost for anyone, let alone a hefty lump.

Range is entirely down to how you use it. Naturally, a higher battery capacity will take you further, but the biggest difference is wider weight (and you can't realistically change that) and how much, if any, juice youre using at a given moment. A fit rider will spend much of their time riding well in excess of 15.5 mph and won't be using any power for much of their riding, which makes any notional range an irrelevance.

You're a short arriss lightweight compared to me, so shouldn't have any problems.

Decide exactly what use the bike is going to be put to and then make a shortlist. You're probably going to need to a try a few to make an optimum shortlist, but that may be difficult.

As mentioned above, an LBS may be helpful when things so wrong, but waits for critical parts from all brands cn be a bit lengthy at the moment so if there is a breakdown having bought it from an LBS may not be as advantageous as ot would be for a conventional bicycle.

And remember, they're not "electric bikes". That term gives completely the wrong impression about what they do and the riding experience they provide.


----------



## Zanelad (23 Dec 2020)

I'd say a Giant Fastroad E+ would tick all your boxes.

I've had mine for a year and a half and I am very please with it.


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2020)

And the other danger you face @vanmoofy is people simply recommemding their own bike. Unless its a complete P.o.S. no one is ever likely to atate that their bike is anything other than awesome, so it's not to be relied upon as a realistic measure of a models suitability for you purpose.


----------



## vanmoofy (23 Dec 2020)

Thanks for all your knowledge.

im in east london.

so far , from the direct companies/stockists ive contacted the shortlists theyve provided me tend to lean to the brands listed below:

GIANT
SPECIALIZED
TREK
CARRERA

ill see if i can test ride them and see how it goes (right now from research and looks, bianchi/specialized/giant are the ones im leaning towards) :O


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2020)

What will ypu be using the bike for? What fearures are essential? What fearures are desirable?

The throttle is not legal on post 2016 bikes, although if youre not otherwise taking the peas (ie, still limited to 15.5MPH and not hooning along at 40 without pedalling) youre not likely to have hassles.


----------



## rogersDrogers (24 Dec 2020)

I recently bought a VanMoof S3.
Travelled 40miles on it yesterday. Loved the boost of the VanMoof.
Highly recommend and seems great value.


----------



## vanmoofy (25 Dec 2020)

Ill be using the buy within the city (i diubt ud very rarely be going through fields and mountains etc) / city bike all over london etc.

im leaning towards the ‘GIANT E+1’ or a cannondale


----------



## vanmoofy (25 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> What will ypu be using the bike for? What fearures are essential? What fearures are desirable?
> 
> The throttle is not legal on post 2016 bikes, although if youre not otherwise taking the peas (ie, still limited to 15.5MPH and not hooning along at 40 without pedalling) youre not likely to have hassles.



Essential features for me is:

ASSIST/BOOST
DIPPED HANDLE BARS
GRIPPED TYRES/STRONG TYRES (not necessarily wife/heavy duty style tyres)
ABOVE 300Wh
IT HAS BLUETOOTH/dashboard features/functionality to it


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Whats a boost feature? Whatever you do, the legal max is 250W up to 15.5mph, and that isn't much of a boost for anyone, let alone a hefty lump.
> 
> Range is entirely down to how you use it. Naturally, a higher battery capacity will take you further, but the biggest difference is wider weight (and you can't realistically change that) and how much, if any, juice youre using at a given moment. A fit rider will spend much of their time riding well in excess of 15.5 mph and won't be using any power for much of their riding, which makes any notional range an irrelevance.
> 
> ...




He might mean a throttle that you can twist and the bike goes at the max without you having to peddle? I didn't think they were allowed anymore. I could be wrong of course. I have one on my bike but it's nearly 5 years old now.


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2020)

I was going to suggest a Moustache roadie, they are wonderful, but more than 3k. There is a jolly good dealership near Reading . Velocity I think they are called.Bike bud has one, and he loves it. He mostly rides on Eco and has been getting over 100 miles to the charge. He rides it as a normal bike with a tail wind or downhill, hence the stunning miles-per-charge. Also, he is exceedingly parsimonious and doesn’t want to pay out for more electricity to charge, said bike, than he needs to.


----------



## sheddy (25 Dec 2020)

Consider your home security.


----------



## vanmoofy (25 Dec 2020)

sheddy said:


> Consider your home security.



?


----------



## vickster (25 Dec 2020)

vanmoofy said:


> ?


Make sure it’s well insured at and away from home and use good locks wherever it’s left. Lots of bike thieves in and around London, e bikes are rich pickings


----------



## OAPebike (3 Jan 2021)

I'm up North and started researching and looking for an e-bike back in the summer. I needed to physically try one out and that's been difficult because e-bikes have been selling fast all over the UK. Visited several shops in different towns and most didn't have much choice of sizes. I eventually decided on a Raleigh Motus GT because the shop had one that fitted me. It's a sturdy, hybrid style bike with good city riding posture - Bosch motor, 500w battery, 7 hub gears, 4 power modes - Eco, tour, sport, turbo & also walk assist. £2300. Needs to be stored somewhere safe and easy to access. I use the Walk Assist mode to get it up steps via a plank! I was keen on Dutch Gazelle ebikes but hardly any coming over to UK.


----------



## vanmoofy (20 Jan 2021)

Ok, I decided to get the Giant E Bike E+2

Im struggling to take the battery out so i can charge it... I have twisted the key clockwise to unlock it, it pops out a bit, im trying to slide it left... nothing. Im trying to pull it out... nothing...

Anyone found this with the Giant Ebike E+'s.....?

It shows it has 20% left which is annoying


----------



## CXRAndy (20 Jan 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> Ok, I decided to get the Giant E Bike E+2
> 
> Im struggling to take the battery out so i can charge it... I have twisted the key clockwise to unlock it, it pops out a bit, im trying to slide it left... nothing. Im trying to pull it out... nothing...
> 
> ...



https://www.google.com/search?clien...xmAEAoAEByAEIwAEB&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-serp


----------



## vanmoofy (20 Jan 2021)

Thanks,

Now I need to get my head around 'how to actually change gears'


----------



## vanmoofy (21 Jan 2021)

I am pleasantly surprised with the Giant road E+2 bike.... it accelerated on ECO so quickly..... the smoothness was amazing....! However, im not used to such a thin tyre/light bike, so when i was riding, the bike was swerving left/right/left/right

Also, on 100% charge, on eco, it said the range was around 58miles...? I was confused as I thought it would have been much higher than that?

any tips on riding thin tyre/lightweight road bikes...?

Thanks,


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2021)

Ignore any thoughts, advice, or readouts regarding 'range'. There are so many very influential variables its impossible to predict.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

Range on an ebike is like the range stats on an electric car. Don't take any notice of expected range. It's a bit like tossing a coin in the air.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Range on an ebike is like the range stats on an electric car. Don't take any notice of expected range. It's a bit like tossing a coin in the air.



Unless its a Tesla


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Unless its a Tesla


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


>


I have two, I know


----------



## vanmoofy (23 Jan 2021)

ok so i did my first big ride today on the giant road e+2. Utterly smooth bike.

However, i can feel the difference between ECO and POWERFUL mode - however, saying this, I still dont feel power mode is that powerful to say the truth.

(how wold i go about de-restricting this or increasing this?

Secondly the gearing/gear changing - am i right in thinking the right is gearing up and left is gearing down? (when i was riding earlier, i was tapping the right and it did feel it was tightening up at each tap)

(I am a complete beginner and ive seen youtube videos on gearing on a road e bike, and it is utterly confusing for me)


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2021)

250W is, no matter how you dress it up, no matter how the sales blurb bigs it up, no matter how poetic the description in the glossy magazine, no matter whether its front, mid or rear drive, still just...

250W.

De restricting it makes it legally a moped, requiring you to buy insurance, tax, get it registered, apply for a licence, do your CBT and wear a motorcycle helmet. Chances of getting caught are slim, but the 5-0 _are_ getting more clued up on the matter so its not worth the risk (a good chum of mine is head of roads policing for our county so I get the inside line on where they are at).

Apart from that, such tomoolery risks getting all us legal ebikers shafted with some kind of licencing, so please do not do it.


----------



## gzoom (23 Jan 2021)

@vanmoofy If you are in the UK I really wouldn't recommend chasing more power especially in current conditions, and been new to road cycling.

250watts support its actually a massive amount of power for a pedal bike, its not far off what pro athletes can sustain over a long ride!

For me 250watts extra power translates to 30% quicker speeds up a decent hill!







For gears the right shifter will control the back gears and left shifter front.

On the back, the bigger the ring the chain is on the easier it is to pedal, and on the front its the opposite, having the chain on the big ring makes it harder.

The key to gears is finding a balance right for you, you want to be able to pedal at medium effort. When encountering hill you need to change gears to allow you to keep pedaling but at a slower speed.

Best way to learn is to get out on the bike. But do becareful at present on UK roads. There is ALOT of black ice around the back roads, I was wheel spinning all the way up a hill yesterday sliding around even on a hybrid with wide 35mm tyres.

It is beautiful out on the roads at present though, hardly any cars, add in the winter sun its a lovely way to spend a few hours.


----------



## KatherineTate (28 Jan 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> But i dont know which bike to get and everything else... all your recommendations would be good. What I want is:
> 
> 1) where i can manually change the gears myself, not the gears changing for me (my friend has a vanmoof and i dont like the way the gears change down or up, sometimes jolts and causes me wrist sprain)
> 
> ...


It's all about range for me too. I can get in about 70 miles on my Blix Packa


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2021)

I can get hundreds of miles out of mine by simply switching it off on the flar, downhill, etc. Similarly, I can make the food in my fridge last indefinitely by not eating it.

Quotes and claims about mileage are utterly meaningless.


----------



## ExBromptonMan (8 Feb 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> But i dont know which bike to get and everything else... all your recommendations would be good. What I want is:
> 
> 1) where i can manually change the gears myself, not the gears changing for me (my friend has a vanmoof and i dont like the way the gears change down or up, sometimes jolts and causes me wrist sprain)
> 
> ...


Reading your requirements I think the Cube Compact Hybrid 20 would fit the bill.
It has the new Bosch Active Line+ motor which has bags of power.
The tyres are bungy so the ride is very smooth.
I am 6’7” and even I don’t need the seatpost at full extension.


----------



## KatherineTate (9 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I would say that your best bet is to find your local bike shops and go and look at which ebikes they sell. I find a lot of them a happy to let you have a short test ride.
> The advantage of getting it from a LBS is that you will getting better access to advise - although remember that they may be biased towards the brands that they sell. They can also give you far better service than you would get if you buy something on-line.
> 
> Before anyone recommends actual makes and/or models you will have to say where you live as the rules for where you can use an ebike are vastly different in different countries.
> ...


Agreed ^^^^ getting the chance to ride before you buy is priceless. There are a lot of ebikes out there and everyone's priorities are different. Talking to an expert can never hurt. Good luck! I got a Blix and I love it


----------



## vanmoofy (5 Mar 2021)

My Giant bike on full charge (on ECO) is showing 54 miles... Now that I am cycling a little bit more, it seems those 54miles may not just be enough?!

What would be the options on how one can overturn this?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> My Giant bike on full charge (on ECO) is showing 54 miles... Now that I am cycling a little bit more, it seems those 54miles may not just be enough?!
> 
> *What would be the options on how one can overturn this?*


There are 2 ways...

Get fitter and do more of the work yourself. As long as you don't have health issues, that actually isn't difficult. Just stick at it - the fitness will come along.
Carry a spare battery with you.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> My Giant bike on full charge (on ECO) is showing 54 miles... Now that I am cycling a little bit more, it seems those 54miles may not just be enough?!
> 
> What would be the options on how one can overturn this?



What motor does it have.

A range of 54 miles on Eco on a Bosch/bike battery would indicate a knackering battery.

Lots of Giant bikes have a rebadged Yamaha crank drive or a Chinese hub motor.

You need to specify the model to take this any further (so to speak).


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Mar 2021)

The Bike is a Giant road E2. with a piddly 375Wh battery. Im not surprised it never gets near 50miles. 

If you want genuine 50 miles range you are going to need 600Wh for a road bike or 700Wh plus for situp town bike. 

Bear in mind this time of year, range will be significantly less due to cold conditions 

edit too add. If your motor efficiency is between 10 Watts per mile and 20W/mile. 

Practically,
A 375W battery would get around 19miles range and 38 miles if you used a paltry 10W/mile


----------



## Stul (7 Mar 2021)

I've been getting a consistent 90 miles out of my Raleigh Centros with the 500W Bosch crank drive set up, (hub gears+belt drive).... BUT I mainly ride in eco mode (probably 95% of the time), and only go to the higher power settings up the longer / steeper hills. 

The "quoted" range is 110+ miles but I new that would be unlikely in "real world". So much depends on your own fitness and the gradients you are riding on. 

I originally wanted something that I could more or less guarantee would give me a comfortable 50 mile range as I find the seat is the limiting factor!

I checked out the online Bosch "bike range" calculator and when I entered all my own details it was pretty much bob on...


----------



## vanmoofy (7 Mar 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> The Bike is a Giant road E2. with a piddly 375Wh battery. Im not surprised it never gets near 50miles.
> 
> If you want genuine 50 miles range you are going to need 600Wh for a road bike or 700Wh plus for situp town bike.
> 
> ...





wow, hearing all this is making me feel very sad. I thought I did an in depth research, but alas the display does show 54miles on a full charge on the giant e+2. I wouldnt say im trying to be carrying a battery with me but hey...... I think i might have to


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> wow, hearing all this is making me feel very sad. I thought I did an in depth research, but alas the display does show 54miles on a full charge on the giant e+2. I wouldnt say im trying to be carrying a battery with me but hey...... I think i might have to



Dont be too despondent, once you can ride around 16mph without assistance, your bike will probably give around 50 miles. Like others have said keep riding and you will get fitter and faster


----------



## cougie uk (7 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> wow, hearing all this is making me feel very sad. I thought I did an in depth research, but alas the display does show 54miles on a full charge on the giant e+2. I wouldnt say im trying to be carrying a battery with me but hey...... I think i might have to


Why ? If the battery goes flat then just pedal the rest yourself. Sure you won't have the extra assistance from the motor but millions of people manage just fine ?

I'd expect the battery is quite pricey too ?

The fitter you get the better.


----------



## vanmoofy (8 Mar 2021)

Saying that, i cycled with the motor off for the first time on saturday (yeah i know its only taken me 9 weeks to even realise i can cycle with the motor off)... It felt like trying to go through a brick wall with someone pulling at both your legs 

This will be an interesting fitness im looking forward to over the summer!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> Saying that, i cycled with the motor off for the first time on saturday (yeah i know its only taken me 9 weeks to even realise i can cycle with the motor off)... It felt like trying to go through a brick wall with someone pulling at both your legs


If it really _did _feel like that (when riding fairly slowly on a level road) I would check that your brakes are not rubbing. I did a 200 km audax ride once which half killed me. When I got to the finish I discovered that my rear brake had been rubbing the whole time!

Lift the front wheel off the ground and give it a spin. It should spin lots of times before it stops. Repeat with the rear wheel. 

When I tried spinning my rear wheel after my audax ride, it only rotated about 1/10th of a turn before stopping.


----------



## cougie uk (8 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> Saying that, i cycled with the motor off for the first time on saturday (yeah i know its only taken me 9 weeks to even realise i can cycle with the motor off)... It felt like trying to go through a brick wall with someone pulling at both your legs
> 
> This will be an interesting fitness im looking forward to over the summer!



This sounds very wrong. It really shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Mar 2021)

What bike is it?

The previous generation Bosch motor, which ran from 2014-2019, has a significant amount of resistance when switched off.


----------



## vanmoofy (9 Mar 2021)

I've just spun my front and rear tyres round... they both seem to be spinning pretty well if i do say so myself... (quite possibly when cycling, im in the wrong gear(s) which I'm still getting accustomed to)


----------



## vanmoofy (9 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> What bike is it?
> 
> The previous generation Bosch motor, which ran from 2014-2019, has a significant amount of resistance when switched off.


giant e+2 e-bike road


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> giant e+2 e-bike road



That has Giant's SyncDrive, which is a rebadged Yamaha crank drive.

I've ridden a Yamaha bike, but not far enough to tell you how much pedal resistance it has when switched off.

You say the rear wheel spins freely, which suggests the motor isn't dragging very much.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

Maybe it is just a severe case of _Underfitnessitis..._?


----------



## vanmoofy (15 Mar 2021)

Does anyone know where the frame number maybe located?


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> Does anyone know where the frame number maybe located?



Most frame numbers are stamped under the bottom bracket but could be anywhere


----------



## vanmoofy (21 Mar 2021)

so i tried again to cycle without the motor. It definitely felt like I wasnt getting anywhere, which felt very strange. I think im going to have to go to some sort of bike training on how to utilise these gears, because as it is right now, im using a lot og energy pedalling and im not even going a long way.


----------



## Stul (21 Mar 2021)

I have an e-bike with a Bosch crank motor and with the "engine off", it does not feel like there is any resistance from the motor "other than it being a heavier bike". 
On the flat I can normally "out pedal" the motor, (ie it shuts off above 15 mph 'ish)....

..mind you that was last year and I have only just started cycling again this year so will need to get some "bike" fitness back...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> so i tried again to cycle without the motor. It definitely felt like I wasnt getting anywhere, which felt very strange. I think im going to have to go to some sort of bike training on how to utilise these gears, because as it is right now, im using a lot og energy pedalling and im not even going a long way.


Are your legs spinning round but you are moving too slowly? If so, you are in much too low a gear ratio.

Alternatively, are your legs are meeting very tough resistance so you are barely able to turn the pedals? If so, you are in much too high a gear ratio.


----------



## jann71 (21 Mar 2021)

I also have a Bosch motor and when my battery ran out I was in granny gear and it felt like pedalling through treacle if there is any incline in granny gear.
It rolls ok on flat with no motor but still very hard work.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

jann71 said:


> I also have a Bosch motor and when my battery ran out I was in granny gear and it felt like pedalling through treacle if there is any incline in granny gear.
> It rolls ok on flat with no motor but still very hard work.


Are you used to riding standard bikes? If so, you mean much harder than riding one of those at the same speed?

I think that there must be lots of people now riding ebikes who did NOT really ride conventional bikes before that. They probably DO think that it is hard work, because they are used to the motor helping them a lot of the time.


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Mar 2021)

My wifes bike has a small amount of resistance when switched off, which isnt there when the motor is switched on but with zero assist. It must be some sort of induced emf. Its not crippling but noticeable.

To get a good cadence really helps with endurance and ability to keep going. If your cadence drops too low because of selecting too high a gear. You will bog down and tire your legs quickly. Get a cadence sensor, try and maintain 80rpm, ideally 90rpm. This will help


----------



## Stul (21 Mar 2021)

..I am surprised that all the latest "tech" / computers don't give you a basic cadence / "rev" counter as a standard on screen option??


----------



## vanmoofy (22 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Are your legs spinning round but you are moving too slowly? If so, you are in much too low a gear ratio.
> 
> Alternatively, are your legs are meeting very tough resistance so you are barely able to turn the pedals? If so, you are in much too high a gear ratio.




This is exactly it...... in a nutshell; perfectly explained.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Are you used to riding standard bikes? If so, you mean much harder than riding one of those at the same speed?
> 
> I think that there must be lots of people now riding ebikes who did NOT really ride conventional bikes before that. They probably DO think that it is hard work, because they are used to the motor helping them a lot of the time.



You can try my 2017 Bosch bike next time we meet.

I'm sure you will get that treacle feeling.

Although as I said, there is next to no resistance from the latest Bosch motors.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> You can try my 2017 Bosch bike next time we meet.
> 
> I'm sure you will get that treacle feeling.
> 
> Although as I said, there is next to no resistance from the latest Bosch motors.


Hmm, I don't like the sound of 'that treacle feeling'!

I'd always assumed that if an ebike's battery went flat it would just feel like one was pedalling a very heavy conventional bike i.e. hard work uphill, but fine on the flat.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, I don't like the sound of 'that treacle feeling'!
> 
> I'd always assumed that if an ebike's battery went flat it would just feel like one was pedalling a very heavy conventional bike i.e. hard work uphill, but fine on the flat.



Motors vary in their resistance when not under power.

Fairly simple to check with a hub motor - lift the motor wheel and spin it.

The few I've tried spin pretty much as I'd expect a regular bike wheel to spin, so little or no resistance there.

Crank drives are harder to assess, the only reliable way being to ride them.

As you say, even with a no resistance set-up, you could be pedalling 20kg+ so it will be harder.

I'm no weight weenie, but an extra 10kg+ over an ordinary bike does make a difference, particularly on gradients.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm no weight weenie, but *an extra 10kg+ over an ordinary bike does make a difference, particularly on gradients*.


Indeed!

I've just been to Lidl and was coming home with about 10 kg of shopping in my rucksack. On the way home I called in at Todmorden railway station to pick up a copy of the Metro and that involved ascending a short ramp at about 10% (the well-named *Rise Lane*) which was bloody hard work on my singlespeed shopping bike carrying that extra weight.


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Mar 2021)

My ebike also gives a "treacle feeling" if you pedal with the motor switched off. Of course, it is heavy compared to an average non powered bike, but there is more resistance than just the weight of the bike and battery.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I've just been to Lidl and was coming home with about 10 kg of shopping in my rucksack. On the way home I called in at Todmorden railway station to pick up a copy of the Metro and that involved ascending a short ramp at about 10% (the well-named *Rise Lane*) which was bloody hard work on my singlespeed shopping bike carrying that extra weight.



I think Rise Lane is where you, and possibly @Littgull, decided to extend one of our rides by doing an extra loop.

Happily, I was allowed to carry straight on, having had enough by them.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I think Rise Lane is where you, and possibly @Littgull, decided to extend one of our rides by doing an extra loop.
> 
> Happily, I was allowed to carry straight on, having had enough by them.


No, I think that was a 'proper' hill, and one that I would NOT get up on singlespeed. I reckon it was Heptonstall Rd out of Hebden Bridge? You would have gone back to Todmorden on the A646 while we did it the hard but scenic way.


----------



## vanmoofy (28 Mar 2021)

can I also ask, if you buy a bike which has , lets say 11 gears in comparison to a road bike which has 7-8-9 gears, would riding the 11 gear bike be much harder? I think right now im looking at all my options to see if i want to get a lower gear bike so that I have ease of riding - but well see


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Mar 2021)

It depends on the ratios(teeth on gears).

Example. a bike with the same size front chainring. One bike is 8 speed with 11-32t rear gears. The other bike has 11-32t 11 speed. There is no benefit in overall gearing, only smaller steps between each gear.

Do you known what gears are in your bike? I and others could suggest your options

Im a bit bored so looked up in the thread. Is this your bike








https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/road-eplus-2-pro-electric-bike

If it is, it has 50/34 chainrings and 11-32 11 speed cass. 

The chain ring has 5 bolts mounting. 

Sram do an 11-36 cass. or you could change the front rings to something like 46/30t- subject to fitting the bolt spider pcd


----------



## vanmoofy (28 Mar 2021)

thats exactly my bike - 

i was even looking at single speed bikes.... as i am literally just looking to cycle for fitness to be honest and none of this shifting and changing gears and struggling to pedal.

What are your thoughts on single speed bikes? are these the easiest to ride? or do I need something with gears to it?


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2021)

A single speed bike is going to have a gear equivalent or close to one of the gears on your bike, so will not be easier or harder to pedal than your bike in a similar gear. It may be lighter of course, but if an ebike probably not much lighter. I recommend you stick with the Giant. Ride it as much as you can, as often as you can. Get used to riding a bike. If it feels hard to pedal, change to an easier gear. If you have to be in the easiest gear all the time it sounds as if your fitness is the issue not the bike, especially if you are getting assistance from the motor. The fitness will come, but it might be a bit painful to begin with!


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> thats exactly my bike -
> 
> i was even looking at single speed bikes.... as i am literally just looking to cycle for fitness to be honest and none of this shifting and changing gears and struggling to pedal.
> 
> What are your thoughts on single speed bikes? are these the easiest to ride? or do I need something with gears to it?



If you're struggling with an ebike, then a single speed bike will feel like cycling up a mountain on anything that isnt flat road. 

Fitness comes from riding regularly. However if you are just starting out as a beginner or a long layoff from cycling, build up distance and how many rides per week.

Here is my own personal current position. Until a year ago I was a very regular rider. I could ride 100 miles and cycle literally up mountains. Ive been busy and also lost a fair bit of enthusiasm this year. I will start riding with short rides of 15-30mins and build up after several weeks. I will probably ride 3-4 times a week. Over the course of this spring summer, I will be able to ride 40-60miles relatively easy. Come autumn winter, I will taper my outdoor and resume my winter turbo riding, Im in my mid 50s and fair bit overweight right now


----------



## gzoom (28 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> thats exactly my bike -
> 
> i was even looking at single speed bikes.... as i am literally just looking to cycle for fitness to be honest and none of this shifting and changing gears and struggling to pedal.
> 
> What are your thoughts on single speed bikes? are these the easiest to ride? or do I need something with gears to it?



Are you actually finding cycling the Giant hard? 

Gears really isn't that hard to understand, seriously though if you are struggling with the Giant which has a pretty beefy motor maybe get a moped or motorbike?


----------



## vanmoofy (29 Mar 2021)

gzoom said:


> Are you actually finding cycling the Giant hard?
> 
> Gears really isn't that hard to understand, seriously though if you are struggling with the Giant which has a pretty beefy motor maybe get a moped or motorbike?



in relation to cycling without the motor off

cycling with the motor on is completely fine thats not the issue im talking about now in here. When I posted about my plight in here a few weeks ago, I actually didnt realise that I could cycle on an ebike (as normal). I thought you always had to turn on the motor to cycle. So now that I have 'tried' to cycle without the motor on, that was where my issues came from: 

(am i cycling on the wrong gears/what is the best gearing/why does it feel so stiff and the resistance is so strong/im trying to change the right shifter, the left shifter, the small shifters to get the right balance, but it didnt feel like any improvement or i was just completely doing it wrong)

Only when I realised all this was when an ebike isnt actually good for my fitness and now that I am thinking about all of this in one, id rather get a 'normal road bike' *so that I can just cycle with ease for cardio/fitness purposes*


----------



## gzoom (29 Mar 2021)

vanmoofy said:


> cycling with the motor on is completely fine thats not the issue im talking about now in here.



Ok I now understand. 

Simply put - If you have an eBike, don't waste your time cycling it with the motor off unless you like hard work and going slowly. 

I recently did an 'all out' ride on my eBike which weighs less than the Giant, and managed a pretty slow 14.4mph average speed. This was me going as hard as I could, and there wasn't even that much wind!!






I went out again a few days later on my non electric road bike, less effort, much longer ride, more head wind, much more climbing, and ended up 2mph quicker.

If you put your eBike into minimal assistance mode that will help with building fitness, but if you want to just ride a bike (without the motor), get a normal bike. As much as I enjoy using my eBike as a commuter tool, my non assisted road bike is much much nicer to ride. 

So basically buy another bike or otherwise known as 'number of bike needed = n+1'


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Mar 2021)

That's why I'm getting an ebike, to flatten the hills and encourage me to get out in all conditions.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> No, I think that was a 'proper' hill, and one that I would NOT get up on singlespeed. I reckon it was Heptonstall Rd out of Hebden Bridge? You would have gone back to Todmorden on the A646 while we did it the hard but scenic way.



Sounds more likely - I have a vague recollection of you almost turning back on yourself at a 'Y' junction.

It might even have been before you had the singlespeed, which will be a few years ago.

@Pennine-Paul, who definitely was on a fixed/singlespeed, may have been on the ride.

I think me and him took the flat route back towards Todmorden, although he may have peeled off to go home.

Lots of 'mights' in this post because after a while the rides become mixed in my memory.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Sounds more likely - I have a vague recollection of you almost turning back on yourself at a 'Y' junction.


That would be the one. It is a naughty right turn there. We are supposed to go on to a turning circle, but if there is a break in the traffic I do the right turn. 

Coming down the hill, the same applies but I nearly always take the left unless there is a police car about. It is perfectly safe on a bike, probably safer than crossing the A646 twice. I often see cars going from Hebden Bridge towards Todmorden jumping red lights at that junction so there is the potential risk of being hit by doing the 'right' thing and avoiding it by doing the 'wrong' thing!



Pale Rider said:


> It might even have been before you had the singlespeed, which will be a few years ago.


It would have been but I wouldn't have attempted a route like that on singlespeed anyway. It always amazes me what riders like PP can get up on fixed but singlespeed doesn't have the benefit of the chain driving the cranks through the deadspots at the top of the pedal stroke. That is the killer - it is fine once the crank has gone about 15 degrees beyond the top point and one's weight can be brought into play.



Pale Rider said:


> @Pennine-Paul, who definitely was on a fixed/singlespeed, may have been on the ride.
> 
> I think me and him took the flat route back towards Todmorden, although he may have peeled off to go home.


I'm sure it would have been fixed. He only did one of my rides with gears and hated it so he changed his bike back to fixed! I can't remember him riding with a freehub/freewheel any other time.

He would have gone to Todmorden with you, then turned left and headed back towards home in Greater Manchester.


----------



## vanmoofy (7 Apr 2021)

i rode my friends specialized road bike on the weekend.....

, the thing weighed like a pound!, i was so taken aback. Even when I was riding it briefly it didnt feel as clunky like bricks as my ebike does when i turn the motor off. May have to invest now in an actual road bike


----------

